# Combat medics?



## MAZDASPEED (7 Aug 2004)

do medics have weapons like do they go into the field and fight?


----------



## Infanteer (7 Aug 2004)

There are very good discussions below this post that discuss if you're willing to put forth the effort, do the search, and read.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Aug 2004)

MAZDASPEED said:
			
		

> do medics have weapons like do they go into the field and fight?



Like, yes....only a reporter wold come into a war zone without a means of defence, no such thing as a consciencous objector in the current Canadian military.

and no we don't fight, we use them in defence of ourselves and our patients and mandated by the Geneva conventions.

follow infanteers advice and search for more info.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> ....... no such thing as a consciencous objector in the current Canadian military.



There was as recently as last year a CANFORGEN that dealt with conscientious objectors.


----------



## Armymedic (25 Aug 2004)

really?
That'll give me something to look up.

If you know where it is can you post it up here?

at the threat of pulling this off the tracks....if we are not at war, how can you object?


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Aug 2004)

I'm on pre-deployment leave right now, so I don't have access to the DIN. I seem to recall that it was last year, sometime near the middle of the year. Failing that, it was the previous year.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Aug 2004)

predeployment to where?


----------



## ModlrMike (26 Aug 2004)

Back to the Balkans... for my 5th time!


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Sep 2004)

Was into work for one last visit... here's the reference for the CANFORGEN on conscientious objectors:

CANFORGEN 076/03 ADMHRMIL 030 101656Z JUN 03
INTERIM POLICY - ADMINISTRATION OF CONSCIENTIOUS OBJECTORS


----------



## Armymedic (4 Sep 2004)

Sometimes it sucks to be a PA....

have fun WO,  

say good bye to Zgon UMS for me, spent a lovely year of my life there.


----------

